

Most App Developers Stick With One Store - Jenniphur
http://blog.appfigures.com/most-app-developers-stick-with-one-store/

======
arielm
Would love to hear from any any app developers that publish on the Amazon
Appstore exclusively about their decision to not cross-publish on Google Play.

